
Beware compulsive bookmarking - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/02/15/beware-compulsive-bookmarking/
======
crux
Off topic, but—I can't get over the dreary blog title. 'Defeated spirit'. It's
so at odds with the can-do entrepreneurity of the blog.

~~~
messel
there's more than one definition crux, Victus is also translated as
nourishment. My favorite words have a few contradictory interpretations.

[http://www.online-
dictionary.biz/latin/english/meaning/victu...](http://www.online-
dictionary.biz/latin/english/meaning/victus)

